# Cool documentary on the spread of BJJ to West Africa



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 27, 2015)

Also has some nice footage of traditional Laamb wrestling.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 27, 2015)

No guillotines allowed in Laamb Wrestling?

Boo! Where's the fun in that?

j/k Cool vid. It's amazing how much we have in America, and how much we take it all for granted. So many people in the world live with so much less.

That Laamb/Judo champ was a beast. Wow!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice find Tony!


----------

